# Hello I'm new here. ^_^ Pics of my Irish Cob. :)



## MLB (Jan 27, 2007)

very beightiful horse...


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Very pretty  Hello and Welcome!


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

Aw, pretty. :wink: 
&welcome!


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

welcome! cute horse!


----------



## Dan (Jan 31, 2007)

Hey, nice horse.


----------



## xmxixcxax (Jan 28, 2007)

awww baldric is ssooo gorg...i luv cobs..my first horse was a black cob called wellington!!..ur horse is soo gorge i luv his face!


----------



## lovesmack (Feb 5, 2007)

gorgeous horse <3


----------



## PokeThePony (Feb 4, 2007)

Awwww! Thankyou all.


----------

